# Public Request



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi to all you lovely ladies. As you can see foaling season is in full swing and we have lots of mares to watch and hopefully more will join. I wonder if I could ask you to help out us Aunties by changing your titles to help us identify the mares and their due dates easier. In the morning I have 2 pages to go through and I must admit it can get confusing






What would be great is if you could follow something like Liz's title:

Stable name (if you have one)

Mare's name

due date

maiden (if applicable)

feel free to write sleep deprived owner or whatever after





Thank you all very much.




to a safe foaling 2013


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 1, 2013)

Will go change my thread name and thanks for all your help on my thread!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 1, 2013)

oh and I nearly forgot, can everyone post their names at the bottom of their profile



it helps the newbies get to know us all


----------



## cassie (Apr 1, 2013)

fantastic idea Renee!

and for those who don't know how to do it. go to your original post hit "edit". then hit "use full editor" go to the section where your title is and erase or type over what you have written hit save and its done





if that doesn't make sense I think I have some pics here somewhere of how to do it that I can put up if it helps ppl.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 1, 2013)

Done and thanks for watching!


----------



## amystours (Apr 1, 2013)

Done!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been trying to figure out how to change my title, but I'm not computer savvy! Lol I need some help!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 1, 2013)

Great idea! Done!

Mindy, I had the same trouble, but Cassie helped. Click on your thread (go to the first post on page one), click "edit" which is actually hidden right beside "multiquote." Hovering over it will bring up the box you can click. Once there, right beside "save changes" is "use full editor". Click on that. Now you can change the topic title and even tags.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 1, 2013)

Got It! Thanks Viola!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 1, 2013)

Good thinking Renee - and headings can be changed as things progress. So helpful to have everyones name on each post too, mares name too - as an elderly person with several cells missing from my not very perfect brain, I do get a bit muddled a lot of the time!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 1, 2013)

Updated mine to help too  I just put their 330 due date to give a basic idea, so far a couple mares are not following their normal routines and obviously one is way past 330 now...sigh! I do have some that look like they might go earlier than normal though


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you to all the ladies that changed their thread titles. it is so much easier now


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 3, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 3, 2013)

I finally got around to fixing my last year posts, does that count? LOL



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And I'm going to make the "public service announcement" that all of us Aunties like to see the baby pictures in our Album pinned at the top of our forum.
> 
> Please put your babies there, so we can all oooooooo and ahhhhhhhh at the precious little ones!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm slow in getting mine started this year, but glad to see this so I can get it right. I'm expecting three foals, with one being a maiden. I'm working on getting 'decent' pictures. Sigh.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh I can't wait, Welcome back Pam


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Oh I can't wait, Welcome back Pam


Thanks Renee!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

I just want to say thank you to those who have changed it, as I am able to keep it straight in my head now!


----------



## KLM (Apr 3, 2013)

I will go do that right now!





(Kandi)


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 4, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Pam, I'm especiallly looking forward to your babies.....and you know why!!!


Thanks Diane!! Yes, I know why!! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

oy! no secrets you too


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 4, 2013)

Eagle said:


> oy! no secrets you too


LOL Renee'. You know Diane and I both LOVE appy spots!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Who doesn't ??


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 4, 2013)

Ooooo more spots!! So when are they due Pam?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 5, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Ooooo more spots!! So when are they due Pam?


The three mares are just now reaching their 300-day marks. One is tomorrow, one Sunday, and one on the 14th. One mare, however, has more of an udder than I think she should have at this time...........and it's *not *the mare who only carried 311 days last year. I'll be keeping a close eye on her.


----------

